# whats a good floating plant



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

whats a good floating plant , that will grow quick and help to keep the lighting dim in my 100 gallon ?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

anachiris is a good one but I'm not sure if that's how you spell it. Most pet/fish stores have them and they grow really fast! Also java moss.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

java moss and pennywort are 2


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

water sprite


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

java moss , can that be used as a floating plant ?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Lemna Triscula aka duckweed...


----------

